# show off your baby slings here! smaller the better :)



## Projecht13 (May 19, 2008)

cyclosternum fasciatum weeks old 

lets see the babies people!


----------



## Aurelia (May 20, 2008)

L. parahybana "Tobermory" 1/2 inch


----------



## radicaldementia (May 20, 2008)

P. murinus






B. smithi






GBB


----------



## TalonAWD (May 21, 2008)

P. regalis. 1 1/4" leg span.







Came in a piece if straw.


----------



## jukahman (May 21, 2008)

G. rosea






P. cambridgei


----------



## Projecht13 (May 21, 2008)

GREAT PICS keep em coming,they are to cute when they are small like this lol. Natures most ancient killing arachnids at their weakest lol


----------



## Zoltan (May 21, 2008)

*Grammostola pulchra L2*

My Grammostola pulchra sling, got it on Saturday. We had a somewhat problematic molt, it molted on its legs (not on its back), because it happened on the way home in a car. You can imagine how stressed it was. :wall: Anyway the molt happened without complications, but a piece of the old skin got stuck on my little baby's abdomen (well, actually the whole old skin did, but it "walked" the rest off ). It is chewing on a mealworm-head, first meal since the molt.


----------



## Projecht13 (May 21, 2008)

wow nice g.pulchra and poor thing for the bad molt, when i had one of my slings get its abdomen stuck in its old sking i misted it with water and waited about 10 mins then i CAREFULLY went in with a small pair of tweazers and pulled the excess skin off. It worked really well actually lol. The one i did this to was MUCH smaller than yours so if it never comes off maybe you could try this. Also hope your in for the long haul with you with g.pulchra i got mine when it was about 2 months old and ive had it for about 3 years now and its just over 3 inches. She eats voracisouly too, these just grow painfully slow but well worth the wait. Here is what my girl looks like, this pic was taken about 2 weeks ago. 







so perfectly black she shines white and blue in the lights


----------



## dovii88 (May 21, 2008)

mmmm sexy t's


----------



## Zoltan (May 22, 2008)

Wow, your pulchra is awesome, guess mine has a bit to catch up.


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 22, 2008)

Well here are few of my lil' guys. 

A. brocklehursti











B. albopilosum






P. cambridgei






I have few more but I can't find them.


Bye, Atrax

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## †-MarK-† (May 22, 2008)

Cyriocosmus sp. bolivia


----------



## annelies (May 22, 2008)

Grammostola porteri






Cyclosternum fasciatum






Avicularia purpurea


----------



## TalonAWD (May 22, 2008)

Heres another one I had

*A. behlei*


----------



## Topcat1 (May 28, 2008)

Cyriopagopus schioedtei







Ephebopus murinus


----------



## CoffinSpirit (May 31, 2008)

Top- L. parahybana, just got today 
Bottom- A. versicolor, almost a year old now. Old pic.


----------



## unitard311 (May 31, 2008)

Here is my A. versicolor, he's about the size of a penny. I think he's adorable. 







He is so fast, he nearly made it into my heating vent the other day after he jumped off of my arm during some maintenance on his vial!! I caught him though without incident.


----------



## Binky/Carol (May 31, 2008)

My b. smithi Jan of 07

	
	
		
		
	


	




my N. chromatus





And a G. auro


----------



## unitard311 (Jun 2, 2008)

My versi sling taking in a meal:


----------



## Apophis (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Projecht13 (Jun 6, 2008)

DAMN apo that lil guy is tiny lol!


----------



## smof (Jun 9, 2008)

Cute idea for a thread  Some of my smallest: 

_E. truculentus_ 






pretty big for a sling but I just think he's cute  _B. smithi_ 






the same _B. smithi_ when I got him *2 years ago*. Man this guy is a slow grower! 






The smaller of my 2 _A. geniculata_ 






And the larger _A. genic_


----------



## Projecht13 (Jun 9, 2008)

great pics guys ! keep them up dont let this thread die


----------

